
Ask Slashdot Story | How To Get Your Program Professionally Marketed? - mblakele
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/09/07/03/1822249/How-To-Get-Your-Program-Professionally-Marketed?from=rss
======
mblakele
I feel sorry for the person who posted this to slashdot.

